# CM7.2 Keyboard....



## ma70

I don't know if this is just me or my phone in particular, but back when I had the original ROM (Sense 2.1) my keyboard was flawless. I notice that with CM7.2, I always miss a key or two when I'm CLEARLY pressing on it....does anyone have this problem? Has anyone figured out a fix?


----------



## biggiesmalls657

Try a different keyboard app to see if its software related. Did it do this on stock?

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## ma70

biggiesmalls657 said:


> Try a different keyboard app to see if its software related. Did it do this on stock?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


I've tried stock 2.3.7 keyboard, Perfect Keyboard, and GO Keyboard. All always have this weird "sticky" key thing where the key won't be pressed but everything around it will be pressed.....and its a random key every time. What keyboard works?


----------



## jellybellys

I use Go keyboard an it works flawlessly. I wonder if it is something else causing that then.


----------



## Liarsenic

I get the same thing too. I've tried go keyboard, swiftkey, swype, HTC IME mod keyboard, and perfect keyboard and they all do that to me too. I even went so far as taking some lines in the build prop that are supposed to make touch more responsive and that didn't really make any difference before or after. I have noticed the only time it happens is when I type in landscape. The other thing I have noticed is that typing slower in landscape helps some.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## ma70

Yes I notice it only happens in landscape mode.....typing in portrait mode is tough though. I wonder if it's a CPU issue (IE: needs more processor power to be responsive in landscape/full screen mode)


----------



## Groupers

Same problem here, sometimes keys won't press but others will. Always a single key will get stuck somehow and it's really annoying.


----------



## Liarsenic

I doubt that its a CPU issue because I'm oced at 1.2ghz I think its a kernel issue because when i use the stock kernel it doesn't do that.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## ma70

Ah, maybe it's time for me to switch to a Sense based ROM? Haha....texting is important to me


----------



## Liarsenic

I'm on a sense based ROM now and that makes no difference. I've tried several different ROMs to see if i can find one that doesn't lag and they all do. Even the aosp ROMs do it. I'm sure someone will find a fix eventually its just that everyone is working on ICS builds right now and have no interest in finding the problem. I'm fairly certain its a kernel issue because it spans so many ROMs.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## ma70

It's not the lag...it's the fact that the keys just don't register. Oh well....I hope ICS brings improvements for us. I wonder when ICS will be done


----------



## Liarsenic

Im calling it lag but i mean the same thing. I'm hoping ICS will fix it too. I'm waiting for the official ics or at least a decent port from say the sensation when it comes out for it officially. There are just to many issues with the current versions that I don't feel like dealing with.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## bmkindoll

Yeah, i've posted about this many times. Its extremely annoying. The only AOSP ROM/Kernel combo I have found to work where you don't have the keyboard "unresponsiveness" is OMGB and Aero 0.7CFS. Every keystroke is registered. Still laggy, but not bad at all. I have found that CFS Kernels in general seem to tackle this problem a little better. Again, just my personal experience.


----------



## ma70

Hmm, maybe I should run the CFS kernel instead.


----------



## Liarsenic

It's worth a shot I say. I haven't tried OMGB on this device. I ran it for a while on the Droid eris and loved it until they stopped support for that device. I don't know what the deal is. I'm almost at the point that I'm going to start learning about kernel development just to fix it myself.


----------



## ma70

Liarsenic said:


> It's worth a shot I say. I haven't tried OMGB on this device. I ran it for a while on the Droid eris and loved it until they stopped support for that device. I don't know what the deal is. I'm almost at the point that I'm going to start learning about kernel development just to fix it myself.


I'd love a Liarsenic kernel....haha.


----------



## Liarsenic

Ya it would be sweet.


----------



## soitgoes

I also notice this problem, keys don't like to register. Hopefully it can be fixed.


----------



## jellybellys

Maybe that's the difference between me and all of you. I'm on ICS.


----------



## Liarsenic

Could be. I still haven't tried ics. There are still too many bugs so I'm just going to wait for a more stable build or an official version. Anyhow, I installed the gingerbread keyboard app from the market and I haven't had anymore Keyboard lag.


----------



## ma70

Liarsenic said:


> Could be. I still haven't tried ics. There are still too many bugs so I'm just going to wait for a more stable build or an official version. Anyhow, I installed the gingerbread keyboard app from the market and I haven't had anymore Keyboard lag.


Who is the Gingerbread keyboard app by? The stock CM keyboard was nice too, but it was too small.


----------



## Liarsenic

Its called keyboard from android 2.3. Its the only one I've found that ddoesn't lag wwhen I tyoe. Its a bit small but its better than typing like a 2 year old.


----------



## ma70

Well I just reflashed to the newest Vanilla CM 7.2 and am using the stock gingerbread keyboard + Aeroevan 0.8 CFS....flawless for now. We'll see how things develop.


----------



## elicik

Running the release client and I'm not having that problem at all

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------

